# Cassettes ... Where can I get some?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

yes , I still listen to cassette tapes . They are the perfect media for my workshop and out side on the deck . I had lots given to me in the past , or I purchased boxes full at yard sales , and just toss them out when they go bad. But lately they seem to have dried up . I check the locals like kijiji , Value Village , and there are lots of classical , country etc , but no rock . Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Value Village, I have a Sony Walkman that I use when I want to enjoy the sound real tape (as opposed to tape simulator plugin) and I get all my cassettes there.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Teletech in Markham sells all sorts of analog and digital tape.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I still listen to cassettes too. I need to make digital backups of all mine soon.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep VV. 

My old car had a CD/Cassette combo deck (I searched high and low for one; only made for like 2 model years) and a glovebox full of tapes. Good times. Bands are still putting stuff out on tape when vinyl is not financially viable (and because CDs are over and not cheaper than vinyl). Can't change the deck in the new car cuz The Wiff loves the bluetooth.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our label and a few local (london) ones release most or all of the rosters on cassette. May not be what you are after though


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I have actually seen several dollar stores that sell blank cassettes. That would be a good place to look.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Dollar stores only have Type1s (normal bias; noisey as shit). You want Type 2s (high bias) at least. I assumed the OP was looking for pre-recorded tapes, but if it is blanks, check out Duplication.ca (locations in TO and Montreal; they ship elsewhere too). It can be cheaper than crappy Type 1s from a retail store and you can choose your case colour etc.

These are high quality and a good deal: https://www.duplication.ca/shop/Custom-loaded-TDK-SA-Audio-Cassettes/

Otherwise go here (choose length and colour): Blank Audio Cassettes Custom-Loaded With Chrome High Bias Tape In Your Choice Of Color


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


> Ah yes, the rich, warm sound of cassette tape played on a Walkman!


Ur so funny, and smart... and handsome


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)




----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies !


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Have not seen a cassette at Value Village in a couple years. I was buying them up for the last ten years because they were only $1 and CD's were $3. Had so many at one time I started giving them back but I am down to about 50 now. Lots of great eightees music. Its like collecting hockey cards.You could not give me a computer with a bunch of music on files.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I could never stand the prerecorded tapes for their awful sound quality. In the late 80's, I bought the best audio gear I could afford (as a student) and recorded my LP's. Most of them were only ever played that once for the recording. Needless to say, I have a lot of LP's that have only ever been played once and drawers of tapes...neither of which have I seen or played in decades. I should see what didn't get pirated by my kids


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a dozen or so kicking around in a bag here Jim, I also have some blanks I beleive.

They're all yours if you want them.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Scotty said:


> I have a lot of LP's that have only ever been played once and drawers of tapes.


I'm pretty much the same. 
Only listen to the new album once while recording.
Judging by your avatar, you're a maxell fan, eh!?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I'm pretty much the same.
> Only listen to the new album once while recording.
> Judging by your avatar, you're a maxell fan, eh!?


Lol, yes, there were lots of those. TDK was probably my go to. Dont recall why


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Hedzup - send me a message if you're interested in either;
a) a couple hundred Maxell XL-II and Maxell XL-IIS 90 minute tapes filled with live Grateful Dead shows, or
b) a couple hundred Maxell XL-II and Maxell XL-IIS 90 minute tapes filled with live Grateful Dead shows you can re-record stuff over.

I have upwards of 300 tapes give-or-take somewhere around here. Found these last night, so must be on the right trail.










I was part of a Grateful Dead tape community back in the late 80's through the mid-90's... A buddy and a couple of his friends would mail order for "taper tickets" which the Dead sold directly (if you were lucky enough to call their hotline and get the date you had to have your ticket request envelope stamped at your local post office) to fans back before the whole internet thing took off. Nothing beat the thrill of fat padded envelopes in the mailbox full of new shows on tape... 

Here's the other side of the Max Points flyers for some entertainment value. Set your time machine for 1993.










150 Max pts - XLII-90, poster
300 Max pts - GX Silver T-120 videotape, t-shirt, headphones
400 Max pts - CD wallet, multi-media storage case, 3 1/2" high-density floppy disks 5-Pk
750 Max pts - Sports bag, CD or Pre-recorded cassette
3000 Max pts - Computer software
7500 Max pts - Wireless headphones, CD & cassette boom box


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Around here VV is ok but not a lot of rock from the 60's and 70's. Yard sales are still the best for most kinds of media....78s, 45s, 8tracks cassettes etc.. If you buy online there is always places like Amazon.


----------

